# Geryi got his ass kicked



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

To make a long story short, my Geryi have been in a basement tank where the temp varies about 6 degrees from dawn to dusk. They have doing the piranha nasty it seems for the last week, rubbing against each other, slapping each other, and somersaults. You couldn't separate the 2. I came home Monday night from work and the dominant p did some serious damage to the mellow p. All fins destroyed, chunk of meat missing out of its back, the Caudal Peducle (Hyperdural bone plate) on the side is raw red. The p is swimming weakly and when exhausted seems to run into the gravel head first. Last night i came home from work and after doing my purchases at lunch time, isolated the injured p to a 10 gallon tank with salt in the water. An ac150 filter running at 78 degrees temperature. The tank is covered except for the filter. Any other suggestions will be appreciated


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

My biggest suggestion would be to have let me purchase those fish from SA instead of going there and stealing them from under my nose Knowing full well I already had a group to add to and you were attempting only to put 2 specimen together , I already had a hold on them which you knew about from the thread .....








Now that thats out of the way








I would reccommend freshwater and salt and if you have to use meds , I would use melafix ...
And all you got him was a 10 gallon ...







when you went shopping ?
Good Luck on his recovery


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Craig, Thanx... Melafix is ok to mix with salt and stress coat ??? 10 gallon just for healing purposes. I will eventually move the Cariba to the 75 gallon and split the 55 for the 2 Geryi until i can get more from George.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think you are doing a prefect job to heal the guy. A 10 gallon is a good hospital tank, easy to clean and you dont need to use a lot of salt/meds. Good luck, I have found that these fish heal as well as any other piranha.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

jerry_plakyda said:


> Craig, Thanx... Melafix is ok to mix with salt and stress coat ??? 10 gallon just for healing purposes. I will eventually move the Cariba to the 75 gallon and split the 55 for the 2 Geryi until i can get more from George.
> [snapback]978044[/snapback]​


I do







, I also depending on the Disease of Whats wrong with teh fish , Have used melafix/Pimafix ....
Healed My Big caribe real fast and Nice ...
Good Luck


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Im with Harley. Melafix all the way. Used it to recover one of my larger terns from battle wounds and also a regular natt. Just follow the instructions!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Cool, on my next break shooting over to the pet shop to get Melafix. Will start regiment tonight when i get home.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

PICS!!!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

double post


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I got home last night and was encouraged by the way he was actively swimming just to have his poor little life tucked out from under him overnight. Found him this morning lying flat on the bottom of the hospital tank.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Damn Jerry....I am truly sorry to hear this.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Sorry about the lost fish, thats to bad


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

that suxs man


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Jeff, is it possible the Melafix did him in ? I shook it real well and placed one cap in 10 gallons of water ??? It's amazing how a hobbyist feels after loosing a fish. Unbelievable if i say so myself. Regardless, thank you very much. Too keep my mind clear i ran some errands and relocated the Cariba, Compressus, and the lone Geryi to different tanks. Due to ph differences i did need to re-acclimate all fish. Now that i am done, now its time to







Jerrr


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

jerry_plakyda said:


> Jeff, is it possible the Melafix did him in ? I shook it real well and placed one cap in 10 gallons of water ??? It's amazing how a hobbyist feels after loosing a fish. Unbelievable if i say so myself. Regardless, thank you very much. Too keep my mind clear i ran some errands and relocated the Cariba, Compressus, and the lone Geryi to different tanks. Due to ph differences i did need to re-acclimate all fish. Now that i am done, now its time to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think it was the melafix at all , the meds are supposed to help not harm ...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

jerry_plakyda said:


> Jeff, is it possible the Melafix did him in ? I shook it real well and placed one cap in 10 gallons of water ??? It's amazing how a hobbyist feels after loosing a fish. Unbelievable if i say so myself. Regardless, thank you very much. Too keep my mind clear i ran some errands and relocated the Cariba, Compressus, and the lone Geryi to different tanks. Due to ph differences i did need to re-acclimate all fish. Now that i am done, now its time to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would say it was probably just the injuries he sustained and the shock involved....but that is only a guess. I dont think Melafix had anything to do with it, I have used it on geryi before.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Sorry to hear that Jerry.









Each time I treated with melafix it was a last resort. Both natts sustained serious injuries and just sat in a corner. Flesh wounds were at least 1/4"-3/8" deep.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Sorry to hear that. I was rather upset when I lost a p.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm sorry the poor guy didn't make it, Jerry


----------



## stevo (Oct 20, 2004)

damn sorry to hear it, but there still is hope out there i currently house two in an 80g and they dont fight atall they get on great - i know they are obviosly gonna fight because theres two but mine get on stupidly well for some reason!!!!
get another and try again!!!!!
keep the divider in for extra long though!!!!!
good luck!!!!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

21 gun salute for him...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

sorry to hear that man.... i had to seperate the smallest geryi. the middle guy is just a trouble maker.


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

I am very sorry to hear about your Geryi, with serras expecially I can see how (2) is definetly a crowd in one tank.

Goodluck with finding some more, hopefully George will get some in for you.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Update on my smallest guy after the attack, he died late last night. This sucks so much 2 out of the 3 Geryi George got in on that order have died. GL with your last guy.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> Update on my smallest guy after the attack, he died late last night. This sucks so much 2 out of the 3 Geryi George got in on that order have died. GL with your last guy.
> [snapback]985107[/snapback]​


Damn Brian, sorry to hear that. I should have known better. One was so aggressive while the other was so mellow. I know for a fact there is no way i can have other Geryi with this guy. He will be solo for the rest of his life.....Mods please close this thread. It no longer serves any good since the fish is dead.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> Update on my smallest guy after the attack, he died late last night. This sucks so much 2 out of the 3 Geryi George got in on that order have died. GL with your last guy.
> [snapback]985107[/snapback]​


Refer to my first comment and no death would have occurred









Sorry For your losses dudes


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

As you wish Jerry.


----------

